# RWD TT??



## jagboyce (Jul 6, 2005)

Just a question me and some coworkers were discussion. Would it be possible to convert and awd TT to a rwd with little work.... Well without opening the transfer case? IF we found a way to removed the from axle or lock the front axles from spinning, and then applied all the power to the rear. will it work?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: RWD TT?? (jagboyce)*

Power goes through the front diff first and you can't send more than 50% of it to the back unless you somehow divert it around the diff...good luck


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: RWD TT?? (jagboyce)*

id like to see it


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

I say if you really want to make it happen you will be putting in a lot of work and money to do it right. 
How to do it right well that would be a completely new discussion but I think some key points would be longitudal engine mounting versus the transverse mounting that it has currently, swapping of transmission as well as a shortened drive shaft and changing the haldex out for a proper RWD differential.
I agree that it would be really cool to see and a heck of a project but I don't see it being worth the money to do it personally. 
there was a guy that converted a corrado to RWD if I recall correctly he goes by forcefedrado or somethign like that worth a search to see the work he had to put in to change a FWD to RWD and converting a TT to straight RWD wouldn't be much different then what he went through design wise.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

why,? inbrace the awd,


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: RWD TT?? (stevemannn)*

id like to do it myself cause im fwd.. but the amount of work would be ridiculous.
if i was awd.. id stay that way personally.. especially if its a dd
snow is a big issue with me lol
but for racing rwd is the way to go
plus itll be lighter and more power to the wheels
but i cant see awd being bad for racing either
fwd just sucks lol
id like to see it done though


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: RWD TT?? (stevemannn)*

A couple of corrado guys have converted there radows to rwd or awd... so IMO it has to be at least possiable on a TT.


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

Personally i would like to see a Dahlback TT like they did with the Golf. 900hp from the S2 motor is a pretty sweet conversion. even if it is AWD still would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: RWD TT?? (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_A couple of corrado guys have converted there radows to rwd or awd... so IMO it has to be at least possiable on a TT.

Those are likely syncro systems, haldex is a bit lamer








You could put a motor in the back. Hell all MTM needs to do is pull one out and they have a RWD TT


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: RWD TT?? (jagboyce)*

Easier to just go buy one


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: RWD TT?? (JohnLZ7W)*

Hell, guys have turned the B18 90* and converted Integras to RWD, so I assume the TT can be done. All you'd really need is to get a custom driveshaft from the tranny to the rear diff (for constant power), and unbolt the front halfshafts.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: RWD TT?? (l88m22vette)*

Well the people that put 2.7t's in a TT and S3's have to do it, so it has been done, but the only reason to do it is for either drag or drifting


----------

